# Άτονα ευρύτερο προέχει



## anna_2511 (Apr 6, 2008)

Καλησπέρα σας,
θα ήθελα να ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας για μια πρόταση που έχω να μεταφράσω. Πρόκειται για τα ευρήματα ενός υπέρηχου νεφρών-κύστεως και η πρόταση είναι η εξής:

_Άτονα ευρύτερο προέχει το πυελοκαλυκικό σύστημα του δεξιού νεφρού_

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το "άτονα ευρύτερο προέχει".
Μήπως σημαίνει κάτι σαν "εμφανίζεται λίγο πιο διογκωμένο"; Είναι το μόνο πράγμα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό.
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα ήταν σωστή η μετάφραση "The pelvicalyceal system of the right kidney appears slightly enlarged";
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,
Άννα


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Γεια σου, Άννα.

Θα μπορούσες επίσης να πεις "*mildly dilated*".


----------



## anna_2511 (Apr 7, 2008)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, nickel!


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 8, 2008)

marginally distended


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2008)

Gutbucket said:


> marginally distended



Το "distended" είναι ο τρίτος όρος που χρησιμοποιείται γι' αυτό, μαζί με το extended και το dilated. Προτιμώ ωστόσο για το «άτονο» το mildly, σαν αντίθετο του markedly, λίγο περισσότερο από το marginally. Όσο πατάει η γάτα.


----------

